# Ace In The Hole Loft's New Breeding Loft



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The birds are being medicated and vaccinated to get them ready for the up comming breeding season. In order to stay on schedual the breeders need to be in the new breeding loft within the next two weeks. The only problem is, the loft isn't built yet. 

I have a good start on it now. Here are some pics to show were I am at Today. I will keep this thread up dated with pics and info on the building of this loft. If any of you have any questions or coments on this loft please let me know. 

Ace

[/ATTACH]


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

The floor vents can be opened or covered in a matter of minutes. In these pics you see the venting for the side walls. As the building goes forward you will see how these will work. Just to head off this comment, I do know some animals can get through coated chicken wire. They won't when the loft is done. 

Ace


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.skylakesions.com/ try to see what his design on portable loft.... i found it very effective.... i think the the floor plan you have is perfect......


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

looking forward to it Ace


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I couldn't see the pics in the second post.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> I couldn't see the pics in the second post.


Me either?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

looks like your off to a great start ,its always easier when you already have a vision in your head that you can take from and put into action  That Skylakesions loft is more like a pigeon persons paradise loft wouldnt mind having that much room to work with myself ,my only fear would be that I would have it filled in no time at all


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks goood, is this going to be a prisioner loft? The skylake loft looks like a red rose knockoff to me. I like to use this same design but slightly modified. Here is some of mine.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the pics that should have been on my second post but some of you said would not come up.

View attachment 10633

View attachment 10634

View attachment 10635


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> is this going to be a prisioner loft?


Yes, this will be a prisoner loft. At this time I have a lot of birds that came from other lofts. 

Ace


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

what size is it (10x16) and how many birds will you put in it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looking good. But, why the two same-size sections?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Love the floor. That is exactly what I had imagined for a loft. Looks great. Can't wait to see what comes next. 

Randy


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Looking good. But, why the two same-size sections?


Maybe to seperate males and females in the off season? (No breeding time?) Anyway looking good....i wish i had the room and nice neighbours to buil something like that. Right now i have an 8ft by 8ft by 6ft height loft. Must build a new one soon...things are getting out of hand  Good work


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Looking good. But, why the two same-size sections?


*Gurbir* is right. The two sections are to seperate cocks from hens when not breeding. It will also be used in seperating pairs and families of birds. When seperating or repairing birds, all I have to do is slip one through a small door in the center wall ( I will show you that Later).

*fastpitch dad *, the loft is 10' X 12'

Here are pics of todays progress 11/01/08. Remember now, this loft is being built by my new construction company " One Man & His Hammer "

Ace

View attachment 10636

View attachment 10637


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess I didn't word my question just right. I understood that you would want to separate the sexes.....my REAL question was, why are both sections the same size. 
But, from your answer, I'm guessing that there will be breeding going on in both sections and then when breeding is done, the cocks/hens will then be separated.
I asked because, say you have 10 cock and 10 hens. Both sides will hold 10 birds just fine, but both sides wouldn't hold 20 birds PLUS 20 babies. Usually the cocks section is bigger than the hens, but that's usually because all of the breeding goes on in the cocks section........not BOTH sections......

Got that?? 

Dang......I almost confuse myself, but I think I said all of that right.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Got that??
> 
> Dang......I almost confuse myself, but I think I said all of that right.


Got it! Ya, you said it right. 

Both sides will be used for breeding with a max of 15 pair per side. The cock's side will have 20+ nest boxes and the other side 15 nest boxes. When moving cocks to the other side the cocks from the bottom boxes will move to the other side. The hens might get their own loft next year. 

Ace


----------



## roller_boi (Oct 31, 2008)

wow that looks really nice


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like you have done construction before. Nice progress. 

I only have one critisism about the loft. It is not at my house. 

Good work

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

what are you thinking of for your nest boxes? What design are you thinking about using? I just added nine boxes to my loft. I was going to put them all in one section, but silly me I made the boxes too big. So I put three in another section. I will get some pics and post them in my goat pen post. I also painted the finished wall. 

I now have four workable sections
1- 12 nest boxes
2 - 6 nest boxes
3 - 9 nest boxes ( six until I get the others built)
4 - 3 nest boxes

I think the hole in the wall is a great idea. I have a small door at the bottom of my two 5 x 8 sections. This is where I keep my hens this time a year. It gives me a 16 x 5 sections for 20 hens. During breeding season, I close the door and have two 5 x 8 sections. 

Are you going to have doors to separate the two sections? I feel that having the flexibility of more sections is nice. 

One thing to think about is if you separate the cocks from hens and leave the hens with the nest boxes, they will lesbian-up and continue to lay eggs. I have had a few do this. I am working on closing off the nest boxes and putting perches, in the section that I am keeping my hens.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> what are you thinking of for your nest boxes? What design are you thinking about using?
> 
> Are you going to have doors to separate the two sections? I feel that having the flexibility of more sections is nice.
> 
> One thing to think about is if you separate the cocks from hens and leave the hens with the nest boxes, they will lesbian-up and continue to lay eggs.



Hi Randy,

The nest boxes will be of my own design. They will not get nest fronts for a wile yet.

I am not sure what you mean by doors to seperate the two sections. If you mean to seperate each side into two seperate areas, the answer is no.

As for the hens being in nest boxes together. This year they will only be in there for a few weeks befor re pairing them for next years breeding season. Next year I will either remove the boxes and put in perches or build the hens a loft of there own.

Ace


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good ace. Want to come build anouther at my house?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> Looking good ace. Want to come build anouther at my house?


Sure ohio, whould you like me to send you a quote. lol I do have a construction back ground. 

Here is what I was able to get done today. You can see the bird netting I used for the ceiling of the loft. This is a big part of my venting system ( you will see as the build goes on). I have tomorrow off work, so I am hoping to have the roof done Tomorrow.

Ace

View attachment 10658

View attachment 10659

View attachment 10660


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The netting for the ceiling is a great idea. We had chicken wire for our ceiling in our loft up in MI. It was better than the solid ceiling that we have in our lofts here.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

looking good Ace


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice looking great!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

looking great Ace. good that you have a construction background. make things easier for you....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope you keep posting pics till the finish, Im getting great ideas...Im not an expert but it seems you are doing a great job....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's really looking good. I can hardly wait to see what you do next. You're lucky you can do the work yourself. I think it helps others to see lofts go up. Gives them ideas of how to do theirs.


----------



## Sky Pirate (Sep 29, 2008)

It is Awesome. I like the floor a lot.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> It's really looking good. I can hardly wait to see what you do next. You're lucky you can do the work yourself. I think it helps others to see lofts go up. Gives them ideas of how to do theirs.


Thank you Jay3. 
I am glad to be able to give other ideas for their lofts.

Here is what I did next. The loft now has a roof.

Ace

View attachment 10665


View attachment 10666


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

HI all,

Here is what I was able to get done in the last few days. The back wall is the dead wall ( no venting ) so that is why the turbine roof vent was placed at the back of the roof. 

It is just about ready for the siding. 

Ace

View attachment 10686


View attachment 10687


View attachment 10688


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like it because it looks like a little house...glad you got the roof on before the snow comes, heard they got it good in the Dakotas. Will there be windows or is that aviary windows? can't wait to see the next phase....


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

It's looking better and better Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Will there be windows or is that aviary windows?


There will be two windows on each side and back. The front will have two large doors that can be opened for an open air loft.

I have been working on the nest boxes in the house at night. There will be twenty 1' x 2' nest boxes on each side. There will never be more than 15 pairs per side but I want to have more nest boxes than breeder pairs.

Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think the key with this loft being successful is that you can open it up for more air flow and shut if off in cold blustry winds to eliminate drafts. Looks like a great design. I do think fresh air is the key to a successful loft. 

Can't wait to see it finished. You should take a pic of the builder or buidlers with the finished product. Think about the AU shocase lofts when you are finished. You may give fanciers a financial break down also so if they want to dupicated it how much they are looking at to spend. 

Randy


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

looking good there ,nice to see that your getting so much done even though the days are getting so short , keep up the good work and thanks for sharing


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, check out the doors I just bought for the loft. These doors should let plenty of sunlight into the loft. The doors are on the south wall. 

I can't wait to see them on the loft. Hell, I can't wait until the loft is finished and the birds are in it.

Ace


View attachment 10697


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It'll be nice and sunny in there. I think that's important. I built mine with large windows. Don't have a lot of wall space unfortunately, but I love the sunlight and air. This is gonna be great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

those doors are gonna look mighty fine on that loft of yours, cant wait to see the finished product ... I wanted something like that on mine but only time will tell if and when I ever get to that point


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Hey, check out the doors I just bought for the loft. These doors should let plenty of sunlight into the loft. The doors are on the south wall.
> 
> I can't wait to see them on the loft. Hell, I can't wait until the loft is finished and the birds are in it.
> 
> ...


It might confuse your birds and attempt to fly thru your clear glass doors.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> It might confuse your birds and attempt to fly thru your clear glass doors.


That's true, it might. My birds have tried to go out to the aviary, through the window even when it is closed. So now I hang a sheer curtain, and when the window is open, so is the curtain. When it's closed, the curtain is pulled across the window so that they will know not to try to fly through it. It works.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he can put stickers on it if he needs too, I have french doors on my loft and just love it...the glass is seperated with pains though..I have not had a problem...I wish this was my loft, I think it's great...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> It might confuse your birds and attempt to fly thru your clear glass doors.


They will have another door with bird netting on the inside of this door. This will not only stop the birds from hiting the glass door but it will give them lots of fresh air when the outer doors are open.

Ace


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That'll be great. Lots of fresh air and sunshine. The birds are gonna love it.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have tried to upload pics three times today and for some reason the upload fails each time. I have deleated all of my old pick so there is lots of room available for new pics?

I will try again latter,

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> I have tried to upload pics three times today and for some reason the upload fails each time. I have deleated all of my old pick so there is lots of room available for new pics?
> 
> I will try again latter,
> 
> Ace


I noticed today that I couldn't see the pictures in my albums. I could see the thumbnails, but when I clicked on them to see the bigger version, there was nothing there. Probably something to do with the web site. They'll fix it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH! You have snow!! LUCKY you!! 
We actually had about a dozen flakes fall here last night. I guess those are the bottoms of the nest boxes? They sure look good and sturdy.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I see a glass of wine 
I bet that was to keep you warm.
Or is it Brandy in that cup 
Nice work on the loft.
It looks great


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> I see a glass of wine
> I bet that was to keep you warm.
> Or is it Brandy in that cup
> Nice work on the loft.
> It looks great


It is wine. I make home made wine. It keeps everything but my finger tips warm!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> OH! You have snow!! *LUCKY you!! *
> We actually had about a dozen flakes fall here last night. I guess those are the bottoms of the nest boxes? They sure look good and sturdy.


I dont feel lucky!! It is tooooo clod for me. Until last year I had been spending the winters in Florida. 

I know the nest boxes are built way two heavy, but I wanted to be able to remove them and take them with me when I am ready to move South for good.

Ace


----------



## white flight (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi ace,

white flight again. Why, may I ask, do you prefer using V-perches?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

white flight said:


> Hi ace,
> 
> white flight again. Why, may I ask, do you prefer using V-perches?


Hi White Flight,

The V perches you see on my post is a pic I took of Dave Peterson's loft in Florida. I do not use them. The perches I use are 2X4 perches. They are placed one foot from each other. That seems to work fine. Clean up is so much easyer with these.

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Just a few more pics. Here is the door I made to access the upper area of the loft and the lighting system for the loft. These lights will be put on a timer to light the loft 16 + hours a day. The baulbs are floresent baulbs that put out the same light as a 60 watt standerd baulb while only using 18 watts of energy. I can run these four baulbs ( two baulbs per side) for the same energy as it would take to light one 75 watt light baulb.
> 
> Ace
> 
> ...



The attachments aren't working.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> The attachments aren't working.


Sorry, I did not know that when you cleared your uploaded pics it would deleat them from the posts. Live and learn. I will have to upload them all again!

Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here again are the pics of the loft construction. As you can see the nest box dividers are made to slide in and out for easy cleaning.
View attachment 10774


View attachment 10775


View attachment 10776


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the finished nest boxes and the little door between sides for transfering birds from one side to the other.

View attachment 10777


View attachment 10778


View attachment 10779


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

This is the door I built to access the upper area of the loft and the lighting system. These floresant baulbs put out 60 watts of light while only using 18 watts of power. The fore baulbs will be on a timer to keep the loft lit 16+ hours a day, but will only take the same power needed to light one 75 watt baulb.

Ace

View attachment 10780


View attachment 10781


View attachment 10782


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> I dont feel lucky!! It is tooooo clod for me. Until last year I had been spending the winters in Florida.
> 
> I know the nest boxes are built way two heavy, but I wanted to be able to remove them and take them with me when I am ready to move South for good.
> 
> Ace


When I said "lucky you".....I was being sarcastic. I hate snow and would be prefectly happy with never seeing it again except in pictures. 
I spent two LLOOOONNGGG winters in MI and that cured me for good. I had to learn to use a snow blower and everything!! It sucked!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looking really good. The birds are gonna LOVE it.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a quick update on the loft progress. 

View attachment 10811


View attachment 10812


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I noticed the area above the windows were the birds could roost and make a mess on the netting over the window openings. My first thought was to just cover those areas with plywood. Then the light went on!  Here are the storage cabinets I turned them into and no birds will ever roost there to make a mess.   

The inside of this side of the loft is done! I will paint the inside of the loft next summer.

Ace

View attachment 10813


View attachment 10814


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ace
Can you put the floor section back in when it is cold, or do you just remove them to clean the loft? I noticed them in the floor in some of the pics. The loft looks great. How do you think the netting is going to work out? Do you think it will be better on the flights or worse than hardware cloth?

Randy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks good. I wouldn't paint it personally. Ours is painted because the walls are finished, but every other loft that Everett has built is like yours, with just the studs and none of them are painted and they do just fine. 
Are you putting any aviaries on this loft?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Ace
> Can you put the floor section back in when it is cold, or do you just remove them to clean the loft? I noticed them in the floor in some of the pics. The loft looks great. How do you think the netting is going to work out? Do you think it will be better on the flights or worse than hardware cloth?
> 
> Randy


Hi Randy,

Yes, the floor sections are made to be taken out and put back in whenever needed. I cut the floor panels today so that they can be put in place with only the four corners left open in each side. As for the netting damaging their flights. The race team this year had this netting on their windows, flight pen and aviaries with no problems at all.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Looks good. I wouldn't paint it personally. Ours is painted because the walls are finished, but every other loft that Everett has built is like yours, with just the studs and none of them are painted and they do just fine.
> 
> Are you putting any aviaries on this loft?


I would paint it too but it has been in the teens at night and highs in the 20s and 30s in the day. I will let them use it as is for this year and paint it next summer.

For now I will take the aviaries off the race loft and put onto the breeding loft. Next month I will put on their 8' X 8' flight pens. I wouldn't put 12 pair of breeders in lofts this size unless they had a large flight area. The plans are for this loft to remain a prisoner loft.

Ace


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow Ace what a amazing progress.... you are giving us new fliers a good Idea's.... keep it up bro!!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Checking in on the progress. Did you get the birds together?

Randy


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Checking in on the progress. Did you get the birds together?
> 
> Randy


Hi Randy,

The outside of the loft is not finished yet but the birds did go in on Monday. They will stay seperated for two weeks (on the lights) and go together on Dec. 16th. 

Here are a few pics I took a while ago and never posted. I do have the aviaries on and some of the siding up now. I will up date with a few pics of the birds in the loft in a few days.

Ace

View attachment 10916


View attachment 10917


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

that is a great looking loft!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

These are the 7 3/4" water heaters I just bought and the watering platforms I built for them. It will only take removing a few screws to place them on the floor when it comes time for the babies to come out of the nest.

Notice the top of a two leater bottle glued to the top of the waterer. I no longer have problems with the birds setting on top of the waterers.


View attachment 10919


View attachment 10920


View attachment 10921


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

OH Man thats a nice setup.
You wont have any freezing water thats for sure.
how much were the heaters and where did you get them from?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love the loft.....looks like winter has arrived...keep the pics coming I really enjoy the progess.......


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey StoNed,

These are the heaters that Sprint Wing suggested from Foys on your Thread here on loft Designs. I think it was Waterers In The Loft? Go back to and check the link on his post (it is still working). So far they work real good. As I put stated on thet thread, I will let you know how they work when we get 30 below wind chills!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Hey StoNed,
> 
> These are the heaters that Sprint Wing suggested from Foys on your Thread here on loft Designs. I think it was Waterers In The Loft? Go back to and check the link on his post (it is still working). So far they work real good. As I put stated on thet thread, I will let you know how they work when we get 30 below wind chills!!



Here's the link.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/248.html
NICE set up Ace...........you've done an EGGcelent job!!!
BUT..........we want to see pictures of the birds in the loft.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Here's the link.
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/248.html
> NICE set up Ace...........you've done an EGGcelent job!!!
> BUT..........we want to see pictures of the birds in the loft.


Later Today I will get some pics of the birds in the loft posted!!!!

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Later Today I will get some pics of the birds in the loft posted!!!!
> 
> Ace


Cool..........we'll be watching and waiting...........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey Ace could you post the pics of the nest boxes again, I missed those, and the link does not work.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> hey Ace could you post the pics of the nest boxes again, I missed those, and he link does not work.


I know! They will only let me have 10 pics posted at a time. So as I post new pics I have to delete the older ones. 

I just took pics of the birds in the loft and in those pics you can get a good look at the perches and nest boxes.

Ace

View attachment 10923


View attachment 10924


View attachment 10925


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are a few more pics.

View attachment 10926


View attachment 10927


Ace


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Here's the link.
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/248.html
> NICE set up Ace...........you've done an EGGcelent job!!!
> BUT..........we want to see pictures of the birds in the loft.


 foys website is down for me.
hopefully they are adding items that are on sale 
like the water heaters I want


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Mark, What is up with the demon face in the reflection of the door glass?  You letting your secret out for winning? I am going to call your club members and have them get a priest over there to do an exorcism on your new loft. Maybe that will help them next year!!! 
Ken


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I was just wondering how strong that nylon netting is as if I was to use that here I wouldnt have pigeons very long due to the over population of raccoons in this area  I know alot of pheasant farms use it for tops of pens but is it raccoon proof too? just curious


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I was just wondering how strong that nylon netting is as if I was to use that here I wouldnt have pigeons very long due to the over population of raccoons in this area  I know alot of pheasant farms use it for tops of pens but is it raccoon proof too? just curious


The bird netting is strong but not raccoon proof. I will be running an electric fence around and under the loft and flight pens when it is done.

Ace


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice loft. Lots of sunshine and lots of air!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think that image is a Native American Futurity Doll ( I mean Fertility Doll). Does not look evil to me, more like a ritual mask. 

Randy


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

could be the great wind spirit too looking in on the winged warriors


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> could be the great wind spirit too looking in on the winged warriors



None of you have guessed right yet. The story would be more like this. 

The house I live in was built by my grandfather and was their home. My grandmother was part American Indian. One day when she was hanging clothes on the line out back she had a heart attack and died right there under the clothes line. When I moved in here I pulled the clothes line poles out. The new breeding loft is built right were the line was and could likely be right over the spot were she was found. She always did love birds!!!

Do you have chills now?

Ace


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I personally still think you are into some kind of witchcraft to put up results like you did this year . You should take more pictures and see if the ladies come out in any more. At least you dont have to worry about anyone or anything breaking in the loft!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. I think you're ALL posessed!!  I don't see any reflection? Am I looking at the wrong picture?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I see it! it does look like a mask or doll or something, two big eyes, oooooh thats weird....Renee look in the glass at where the reflection of the tree is down on the trunk area and where the wood from inside is sticking up.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok I will try and help here with the image. I am not much in believing in the spirit world, but ACE story and the image make one wonder. 

Randy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Naw .. this is the image!

Terry


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I do also see that image. Also there is a small image of a face on the forehead of your image. Very small looking to our right. I have found four faces present in the image. 

You can't tell me Renee that you do not see any of the images. 

Randy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LOL! I think maybe we all had too many of them hemp seeds! 

Terry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Looooooooooool


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I do also see that image. Also there is a small image of a face on the forehead of your image. Very small looking to our right. I have found four faces present in the image.
> 
> You can't tell me Renee that you do not see any of the images.
> 
> Randy



Ok. I won't tell YOU I don't or can't see it..........but to everyone else..........I DO NOT see it.......... *(don't tell Randy though )*
You guys have VERY vivid imaginations is all I can say.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. I won't tell YOU I don't or can't see it..........but to everyone else..........I DO NOT see it.......... *(don't tell Randy though )*
> You guys have VERY vivid imaginations is all I can say.


Renee .. I had to move back a good way from the monitor to really see the "face" .. truly, it is there. Actually, I think it is two pigeons facing each other, and it is their heads that appear to be the eyes in the face.

If you still don't see it then go help yourself to some of Wally's hemp seeds or perhaps just a glass of wine (or two)! 

Terry


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The more I look at this reflection the more faces I see. Renee, my wife cannot see the faces either. May be a gender thing. 

Randy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You guys have entirely too much time on your hands. LOL.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> You guys have entirely too much time on your hands. LOL.


LOL.........I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> You guys have entirely too much time on your hands. LOL.


....LOOOOL.....


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, Now I'm hoping my loft isn't over crowded! 

They shouldn't take up to much space and I did leave a scraper in there and told them how to use it. If they are going to stay they are going to have to help out. I also told them to tell the babies when they are taken away from home always fly back home as fast as they can.. This is going to be a great season with all this help. LOL

Ace


----------

